# HSS928 is really slow



## prune (Feb 9, 2017)

Hi,

I bought a new HSS928 last year (replacing my Ariens), and I keep beeing miserable with it....
Biggest problem is slowliness...

While the motor keeps running at full speed, sometimes the forward speed is fast, sometimes not.
It's even more obvious with the revers. It's TERRIBLY slow, and sometimes it gets worse, like slower than just walking slowly...

It's taking me AGES to clear the parking slots.

The dealer told me there was nothing to be done, it's because of the hydrolic thing... If he speeds the reverse it will slof the forward...

Anyone with technical experience that could confirm that ? 

As a side question, anybody ever thougt of deporting the chute joystick to a smaller joystick on the right handle so we could control it without moving the hand ? some part of my yard is bumpy and it's difficult to control speed, direction and chute angle all with two hands...

Thanks all !


----------



## Jae0 (Jan 6, 2017)

Have you had your dealer check on any outstanding service bulletins? Check the attached link and see if your serial number is within the range of affected machines. 

 https://www.snowblowerforum.com/fo...lletin-intermittent-ground-speed-slowing.html


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

I had my HSS928 fixed under warranty and they added an external reservoir.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

prune said:


> Hi,
> 
> I bought a new HSS928 last year (replacing my Ariens), and I keep beeing miserable with it....
> Biggest problem is slowliness...
> ...


call Honda customer relations in the US at 1-770-497-6400 do notknow the Canadian number.

sounds like your dealer is not being straight with you.


----------



## uwelk (Jan 6, 2016)

Mine has the same problem. I just took it in to the dealer last week with a copy of the service bulletin. The service manager said that he called "Honda" and parts will be sent and the upgrade made and it will be ready to pick up later this week. Hopefully this resolves everything. I would print off the service bulletin and provide it to your local dealer.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

I hope the OP is reading all these great responses.......


----------



## Halfatrack (Nov 22, 2018)

Your looking at service Bulletin #30 kit Honda 06204-V45-A00 kit, oil tank.
This will take care of that problem.


----------



## uwelk (Jan 6, 2016)

Just got mine back from dealer, new reservoir installed. Tested it briefly and it seems like it resolved the problem; however, didn't have a chance to run it very long. Took about a week and was covered under warranty. i would definitely take it to your local dealer with a copy of the service bulletin and that should be all you need.


----------

